# infusion documentation



## bedforak1 (Feb 23, 2014)

I am looking for some advice regarding infusions and documentation requirements. I understand that they have to have start and stop times, but is it required to have am or pm attached to the time?


----------



## OCD_coder (Feb 23, 2014)

If military time is not used, which is typically how facilities and nurses document for accuracy sake; then am and pm would need to occur so that an error is not made and more than 12 hrs billed.

CMS has an MLM Matters that identifies the specific criteria necessary for infusion documentation.


----------



## bedforak1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you so much! That's what I thought as well. I am having trouble finding the MLM though. Do you have a copy you could send me or have the article number by chance?


----------



## OCD_coder (Feb 24, 2014)

I am not able to access my files for CMS Infusion newsletters.  Here is CGS MAC's link;

https://www.cgsmedicare.com/parta/pubs/news/2011/0211/011.html

CMS IOM:
CMS Manual System, Publication 100-04, Medicare Claims Processing Manual, Chapter 4, ??10.4 and 230


----------



## MnTwins29 (Apr 11, 2014)

While I am late in this conversation, I am currently researching infusion services so I just want to give a big thank you to OCD for posting this link.  Excellent article.


----------

